# Puffers Photobomb IPCPR 2012 Interview!



## Guest (Nov 30, 2012)

Today in v-herf Thom, tmmedic, was asking about information on the soon to be released Palio lighters, and I sent him a link to a video where Marc Aub was discussing the upcoming releases from Palio and Esencia. A few minutes later he says, "hey Joe, you Shawn and Bob are in this video. Check out to 4:03"

And here they are walking right past the camera in the background


Then a few minutes later, here is Shawn looking very lost!


That was a very funny easter egg, great catch Thom!


----------



## tmmedic20 (Oct 30, 2011)

:first:

The video is much better you get to see Shawn spin around lost it great!


----------



## bazookajoe8 (Apr 6, 2012)

RG for you Thom! LMAO


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

And you don't provide the video link? Come on man.

Funny as hell.


----------



## tmmedic20 (Oct 30, 2011)

David_ESM said:


> And you don't provide the video link? Come on man.
> 
> Funny as hell.


cant its on a competitors site... come into vherf well link it for ya


----------



## Trilobyte (Sep 17, 2011)

That is fantastic, thanks!!!!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

OMG that is just too freaking funny!! Must have been one of the 57 times I said "Let's just walk the whole place once without stopping to get the lay of the land" ..... and then we wouldn't make it past 2 booths before somebody would stop and I'd be looking all over for them!


----------



## Trilobyte (Sep 17, 2011)

Hey Joe, did Shawn say something.....nah.....didn't think so. 




Hey Joe, have you seen Shawn?


----------



## android (Feb 27, 2012)

Yes!!!


----------



## eggopp (Jul 21, 2010)

Awesome


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

That's great


----------



## Sdober (Dec 20, 2012)

Nice post,,, and very informative..keep it up.


----------

